# B14 Hid Halo Almost Done !!



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i just dropped off all my gear to my guy that doing my retrofits.

we fired up the D2S bulbs and ballast and put them inside the D2S bi-xenon housing and i tell you itis one of the nicest sights ever... 100 times better than stock.. 

at first power up my D2S bulbs show a slight purplish color but as soon as they warm up they become more intense white. That is due to the fact that the D2S bulbs im using is the OSRAM XENARC ones but as soon as more cash flow comes in i might just upgrade them to Phillips for they give out a much whiter look.

hopefully within a few days/ weeks depending on weather here we should have them ready to be installed and have it aimed etc..

then the pix will come shortly after for you to see..

my cut off isnt super sharp as my friends civic with s2000 d2s projector units due to the fact that mine is e-code and bi-xenon.

but this is just a brief update on what is going on right now..


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

post pics what you get them done


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh u know i definately will.. i definately will.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

we need pics damnit....PICS


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Liu you have been working on this for a bit...can't wait to see it...post pics when done!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes i will definately will.. it has been a long while but it has finally begun...

2 weeks hopefully if weather permits.
.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......im surprised.......no step-by-step pics  j/k cant wait to see how it looks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i wont be taking step by step...

www.hidretro.com my friend probably will but not sure.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here are my projectors..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

*Halo Adjusting*

I just got my halo's installed, leave it to the body shop to not align the headlights, and by looking at them the usual adjusting bolts no longer adjust the lights, can someone drop a line to this is they know how to adjust the lights....maybe an internal adjuster (on the lamp, but not the body), weird I know.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u cant really adjust the light for the halos.

that the way they are designed and the beam pattern completely blows for them for the shoot light everywhere ...

best bet for you to do a halogen retro ang get some eyebrows
to focus the light a bit.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

No, the best thing for you to do would be get rid of that trash halo set, and get some Crystal clears from liu with Bi-xenon H4 based bulbs... you will outpreform any HID installed car.. dont believe me, ask me how i know.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> No, the best thing for you to do would be get rid of that trash halo set, and get some Crystal clears from liu with Bi-xenon H4 based bulbs... you will outpreform any HID installed car.. dont believe me, ask me how i know.


that would work too.. but i dont know about the outperforming any hid installed car though.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> No, the best thing for you to do would be get rid of that trash halo set, and get some Crystal clears from liu with Bi-xenon H4 based bulbs... you will outpreform any HID installed car.. dont believe me, ask me how i know.


Any non-projector based HID retrofit is going to give you an incorrect beam pattern. HID bulbs do not cooperate well with the reflector pattern of a headlamp housing that's designed for an incandescent bulb. Although this effect would be less pronounced on a set of crystal clears than the stock headlamps, the problem still exists. Now, if you were to put a projector into the crystal clear housing you'd have much better luck, probably about along the same lines as the halo HID retrofit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i agree with samo..

for example...

here are the crystal headlights with halogen 










and the beam pattern for it










and here is the picture of a oem retrofit light output










and the beam pattern for it... 










you can see the light output and beam pattern difference.

as in the crystal they are hyper whites and the hid ones they are oem hid gear.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

maybe I shoulda given u a pic where I was back further from the garage.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks justin


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


>


One thing I wanna know, wht isn't it a perfectly flat line? It's flat, then it steps up, then flat, step up and so on. All HIDs seem to be like this.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it just the way the projector are designed.

here are some comparisons of E-code hid projectors and usa DOT ones


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just an update.. im doing a 4 hid retrofit now..

due to the fact that my bixenon are 2 big for a safe retro into the halo housing low beam port and will be ok for the high beam port i will be adding e-code S4 HID projectors into the low beam port since it is smaller and is also a nice output.


----------

